# Nilfisk c110 £29.99 + vat refurb



## titanx

http://www.cleanstore.co.uk/products/Product.asp?ID=7646
nilfisk c110 refurbished with 6 months warranty/ could be a good back up pressure washer


----------



## luke123

thats not bad to be honest


----------



## luke123

Also have a george on there http://www.cleanstore.co.uk/products/Product.asp?ID=7666
not sure how much these normally are


----------



## pharmed

Thinking of buying a new pressure washer, is this a good deal? what will I need with it? Snow foam bottle etc?


----------



## Ravinder

That George is cheap. Normally around £200.


----------



## OjfS

I am tooo tempted by this...


----------



## steve from wath

good price


----------



## OjfS

One shoulder says buy it ! the other says i promised not to touch my savings until march payday.

GRRRRR!


----------



## OjfS

OjfS said:


> One shoulder says buy it ! the other says i promised not to touch my savings until march payday.
> 
> GRRRRR!


If i bought it id HAVE to buy a snowfoam lance aswell so its not just £30 quid its £70 lol


----------



## Ravinder

That pressure washer is a bargain. Anyone looking for a pw would be foolish not to buy that.


----------



## OjfS

Not foolish just conscious of the other halfs reaction when the postie delivers the package....


----------



## OjfS

DONE lol


----------



## pharmed

Ravinder said:


> That pressure washer is a bargain. Anyone looking for a pw would be foolish not to buy that.


Purchased


----------



## Nally

luke123 said:


> Also have a george on there http://www.cleanstore.co.uk/products/Product.asp?ID=7666
> not sure how much these normally are


A lot more !
That's the best price I have ever seen for one 
Normally £169 from clan store ( that was cheap)
Normally retail about £200


----------



## The_Bouncer

Blimey - all in £35 ish delivered, be crazy not to have a standby unit - Good link OP

:thumb:


----------



## BrummyPete

There was a thread a few days ago with this deal on, ive purchased one but its been put on back order, delivery around the 26th feb 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## james_death

i got a refurb one few years back else where and came with 12 month warranty.

Returned for replacement at 11 months with pulsing replacement still going well over a year later and purchased another since.

Darn good price from reputable firm.

If i did not already have two i would myself....:lol:


----------



## Naddy37

That's tempting. Never used a Nilfisk, but everyone on here seems to rave about them.

Can't though, I've got 3 PW that I never use... :lol: an old Karcher that needs a service kit, but weighs a frigging ton. A cheapie petrol one that's never been used, dear mum, bless her, got me a cheapie one few years back, again, never been used.

Dare I get the Nilfisk....:lol:


----------



## Forsaken

I got a c110 with 2 yrs warranty for £29.99!
Beat that!


----------



## cassy

Thanks for the links OP ive been thinking about getting a George for a while


----------



## Serapth

So glad i saw this, was going to buy one from argos today as a backup pw.


----------



## Godderz23

Bargain. Might have to get one.


----------



## Shariain

Same here great find op. thanks


----------



## Rob74

Just looked at this but says not in stock 
Delivery usually within 16 working days 
Still tempted to order 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrummyPete

Rob74 said:


> Just looked at this but says not in stock
> Delivery usually within 16 working days
> Still tempted to order
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It said that the first time i looked, but became available a few days later

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pharmed

Has anyone received one they ordered yet?


----------



## john90

Tempting, have to pay return costs yourself though if it goes faulty again.


----------



## BrummyPete

pharmed said:


> Has anyone received one they ordered yet?


Not yet, still says back order and delivery for 26th

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pharmed

BrummyPete said:


> Not yet, still says back order and delivery for 26th
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


Where did you see this? I can't seem to find order status


----------



## pharmed

Order Received	14/02/2013 23:06:30
Payment received	14/02/2013 23:07:25
Back Order	15/02/2013 08:38:29

Ah just seen it...Expected Delivery: 02/03/2013


----------



## wayne_w

Thanks for the tip.
I ordered mine on the 15th, just had email to say it's been despatched & I can track it later :thumb:


----------



## pharmed

As above! Mine has been dispatched too! Exciting...


----------



## BrummyPete

Mines just changed this afternoon, delivery by city link, can track from 7 tonight 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rob74

Placed my order today so lets hope it comes soon 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wayne_w

Mine arrived today!!










For £30, it looks like a bargain. To be honest for a refurb unit, it looks brand new! All the kit in the picture is what came in the box :thumb:


----------



## john90

Cool, and it is on wheels?


----------



## wayne_w

For the cost, it's a real bargain.
Definitely looks brand new. I've just spent a tenner on some Hozelock connectors too & some came in the box with the Nilfisk


----------



## BrummyPete

Mines waiting for me at home 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pharmed

Just been using mine for 2+ hours, much much better than my old cheapy one (not that this didn't cost the same!)

As above its a 'Grade A' refurb and basically looks/feels brand new!

The free hose connectors/garden sprayer was an added bonus too


----------



## john90

Can someone confirm it is on wheels like the pic?


----------



## BrummyPete

john90 said:


> Can someone confirm it is on wheels like the pic?


Yes it is mate

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pharmed

Yep wheels


----------



## wayne_w

Sorry John, I should've replied earler. It's on wheels, you just have to bolt on the handle using the provided bolts. I can't rate it highly enough for the price :thumb:


----------



## john90

Cheers guys, anyone tried it with an aftermarket foam gun yet, any leaking from where they join?


----------



## pharmed

If you buy the correct kew/alto connector there should be no leaking as there is no difference to any other attachment?


----------



## john90

Yea, just wondered if any one had tried it. I have old B&q pressure washer which is a rebranded nilfisk but that has a big plastic lance which doesn't seal well with the metal aftermarket nilfisk foam bottle with, maybe wear with being old, so just wondered if anyone had tried one on this yet


----------



## pharmed

Afaik theres a lot of people with nilfisks who have purchased snow lances from on here etc


----------



## WelshC2

I am looking ag purchasing my first PW this seems like a bargain price, for the price it seems like a no brainer but what are people's thoughts on the c range to e range as I usually believe you get what you paid for.


----------



## Serapth

Which items do i need to use snow foam with the nilfisk?


----------



## pharmed

Anyone who's received this... What's the difference between the 2 nozzles they give? Turbo and jet nozzle? Can't see much difference in use but maybe I'm being thick!


----------



## Rob74

Just had the email with tracking code so hopefully it will be here in a day or two 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Short1e

Just made the purchase for one of these.... My second Nilfisk and the first is still going strong! :thumb:

Thanks OP


----------



## Jimski

Just ordered, exactly what I was after, many thanks OP.

I assume its just a cracking entry level PW?


----------



## Rob74

Mine arrived today and I'm itching to get out and try it but its already dropping dark 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob74

Just been out and tried it and I'm quite impressed but the end of the lance is leaking  
Is this normal? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pharmed

What do you mean the end of the lance? Where exactly? Which end etc


----------



## Rob74

It's spraying out at 90 degrees nr the blue locking bit at the nozzle. 
Hope that helps, if not I will take a pic tomorrow 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pharmed

Oh, no... it should not leak

inform cleanstore - they are very good!


----------



## Rob74

I didn't think it should lol 
I tried both nozzles but it made no difference  I've messaged them about it so will wait for a reply 

Thanks again 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## domandmel

I am looking for my first pressure washer and have been looking at nilfilsks for ages, is the c110 a good starter pw?


----------



## BrummyPete

domandmel said:


> I am looking for my first pressure washer and have been looking at nilfilsks for ages, is the c110 a good starter pw?


More than adequate to be honest

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jimski

Mine arrived today, was missing the auto nozzle I ordered, the hose has rubbed through the outer flex and the fluff is coming through. Have dropped them an email, am sure it will be sorted.

I am well aware that mine is B graded, just a bit worried about the hose. It's also a pain in the backside not just being able to give them a buzz, online contact form only.

Pic of the hose;


----------



## Jimski

**Update** - Kieran @ Cleanstore is sending out a replacement hose and auto nozzle. 

Can't fault that for service. Thoroughly recommended.


----------



## pharmed

^ Glad you got all sorted mate


----------



## andynick69

Is this sufficient power etc to use a snow foam attachment ??


----------



## domandmel

cheers to the op for the link to cleanstore, my wife has just found and ordered me a nilfisk c120 refurbished for £54.95 delivered!! bargain


----------



## pharmed

domandmel said:


> nilfisk c120 refurbished for £54.95 delivered!! bargain


Oh wow just seen that! The bargains keep coming!!!


----------



## Jimski

andynick69 said:


> Is this sufficient power etc to use a snow foam attachment ??


Certainly is, average usage, more than adequate. There is always the C120 if you are thinking its not @ £55.

Wish I'd seen the C120 now haha. Ah well, the C110 is more than capable and I'm a snow foam through pump spray fan anyway.....


----------



## Forsaken

Just bought under chassis Nozzle for £4.99 bargain!


----------



## WelshC2

Well mine arrived 2 days later. Minus the trigger and lancer. completely unacceptable in my eyes


----------



## pharmed

My auto nozzle hasn't turned up yet! If its still not come tomorrow I'll drop them a message.

Also - I have some marks on my hose too just noticed them! Used my washer a few times now with no issues so I guess its nothing serious but need to check it in proper light tomorrow.


----------



## Jimski

They respond quickly and well to messages. They rectified my issues with a phone call back to confirm, replacement items in the post. Should arrive on Tuesday.


----------



## TigerUK

is the c120 significantly better than the c110?

I looked at the features on paper - it doesn't seem like a huge improvement, it has more water volume, more pressure (I'd prefer it to have lower pressure to be honest as I don't want it to be too hard and scratch the paint).

I know that it also has 1M longer hose but the 5M of the c110 is fine by me.

I'm going to be a once a month/fortnight user for 1 car. Not heavy use at all. I was wondering whether there is a vast difference in build quality between the two and whether the c120 is worth getting. 

Thanks


----------



## Rob74

Well after several emails and 1 phone call (so far) I've still not got my issue resolved :-( 

I'm not happy at all and will not be rushing back to buy from them unless something is resolved quickly tomorrow 




Sent from my phone using my finger & service provider


----------



## pharmed

What was your issue?

I sent them an online message today and they replied within an hour or two!


----------



## Rob74

I got 2 replies but then nothing so rung them today and was asked to resend the info & pics and they would "keep an eye out for my email and get right onit"

The problem is my leaking lance as in this pic








Sent from my phone using my finger & service provider


----------



## pharmed

Oh dear that does not look good! Is it clicked in correctly? There is a spring/metal hook in the clicky bit (if that makes sense) ... has it become loose?


----------



## pharmed

Just an update for anyone who is still thinking of purchasing one of these...

Cleanstore are currently showing 10+ In Stock so waiting times either


----------



## Jimski

Replacement hose and auto nozzle arrived today :detailer:

All ready to attack the Landy today :thumb:


----------



## Rob74

pharmed said:


> Oh dear that does not look good! Is it clicked in correctly? There is a spring/metal hook in the clicky bit (if that makes sense) ... has it become loose?


I think it's right as I have tried both nozzles and even the detergent bottle thing that came with it. 
I guess I will have to ring them after I've done the school run

Will let you know what they say 

Sent from my phone using my finger & service provider


----------



## Jimski

Mine leaks exactly the same, at the connection with the auto nozzle and lance, and here is why;




























Small rubber 'o' ring has given up, can't see how to take the lance apart to sort.....another email I think?

I assume all attachments should be sealed with O rings? Can't see how that one actually fits inside the lance.


----------



## Rob74

Just got off the phone and they have said another lance will be in the post ASAP 

Lets hope this one works right 


Sent from my phone using my finger & service provider


----------



## TigerUK

i came across te problem on my regular garden host, o ring got warped and let water through. these things are pretty important for keeping water stay inside the hoses.

it looks to me like that metal piece inside the lance was what cut it. So - although cleanstore are happy to fix this for you now - i think soonermor later the problem will arise again at a later date, refurb units have short warranties, so they may just charge you £10 for a new ring if you buy it fter;

I diddled about trying to look for a oring for my garden host - but then i jsut bought the cheapest hose spray end for £1 and took out it's oring

out of curiosity which unit did you buy? c110 or c120?


Jimski said:


> Mine leaks exactly the same, at the connection with the auto nozzle and lance, and here is why;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Small rubber 'o' ring has given up, can't see how to take the lance apart to sort.....another email I think?
> 
> I assume all attachments should be sealed with O rings? Can't see how that one actually fits inside the lance.


----------



## Jimski

Was the C110, new lance coming tomorrow, will keep my eye out for some O rings.


----------



## Niki

Hi mates,

is this prise - shipped to London? :buffer:

Thanks


----------



## domandmel

just had my c120 delivered today, turns out to be a c125.3, and works perfectly and no bits missing! must have been one of the lucky ones. great service and delivery


----------



## kc21574

sorry for being a thick newbie but if I bought one of these, would I need to buy a 'foam lance' aswell or is there everything you need in the kit to snow foam with?


----------



## Subc

kc21574 said:


> sorry for being a thick newbie but if I bought one of these, would I need to buy a 'foam lance' aswell or is there everything you need in the kit to snow foam with?


Yes you would need to buy a Foam Lance with a nilfisk Fitting:thumb:


----------



## TigerUK

am i right in think that you'll need this

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BAYONET-KEW-ALTO-NILFISK-ADAPTOR-MALE-X-1-4-BSP-FEMALE-/170547253981?pt=UK_Home_Garden_PowerTools_SM&hash=item27b56892dd

and then a snow foam bottle like this

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CAR-WASH-KARCHER-K-SERIES-SNOW-FOAM-LANCE-BOTTLE-1LTRS-/170690092829?pt=UK_Home_Garden_PowerTools_SM&hash=item27bdec1f1d

then you can use snow foam?


----------



## Niki

People...

is this price shipped? ? ? 

:wall:

Or they charge 12 pounds more for the shipping?


----------



## BrummyPete

Niki said:


> People...
> 
> is this price shipped? ? ?
> 
> :wall:
> 
> Or they charge 12 pounds more for the shipping?


If you buy the nilfisk c110 its comes in about 35 quid inc delivery

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Niki

BrummyPete said:


> If you buy the nilfisk c110 its comes in about 35 quid inc delivery
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


 Thanks man.

I saw that for over 45 pounds it is free,so it is better to bye C120


----------



## TigerUK

Niki said:


> Thanks man.
> 
> I saw that for over 45 pounds it is free,so it is better to bye C120


well youre from bulgaria so european shipping will be quite different from domestic shipping.


----------



## Niki

TigerUK said:


> well youre from bulgaria so european shipping will be quite different from domestic shipping.


I use a courier which is based near London,so internal UK shipping is ok for me.

After that I pay less than a pound for 1 KG


----------



## john90

domandmel said:


> just had my c120 delivered today, turns out to be a c125.3, and works perfectly and no bits missing! must have been one of the lucky ones. great service and delivery


Just ordered one of these, fingers crossed I get the upgrade too


----------



## Rob74

Well I've still not received my replacement lance so it looks like another phone call tomorrow. 

I for one will not be buying from them again 


Sent from my phone using my finger & service provider


----------



## J33FMG

the c110 is great i have been using it now for a good few months and never had a problem.
if i remember correctly i only payed £55 for mines brand new (was on sale mind you)

Cant fault it


----------



## john90

My c120 is apparently being delivered today, fingers crossed its a c125


----------



## Copdodger2

Ordered yesterday being delivered today...


----------



## Rob74

Just been on the phone to them (again) but she couldn't help at all, all she said is it can take 3-5 working days for the delivery( its over that now) So now I'm waiting for a call back from the customer services, but going on the rest of the service I'm not holding my breath lol

I'm I the only one who has had bad service from them? 


Sent from my phone using my finger & service provider


----------



## john90

Just been delivered, not tried it yet but it has been upgraded to a C125.3 and looks like New 

Hope you get sorted soon Rob


----------



## Rob74

Me too mate me too 

I did get my call back but all he said was "it looks like the order was sent for dispatch but I don't know if it actually got sent out or not so I will have to go look into it and get back to you"

Guess what ....,he's still not got back to me 

Looks like its back to waiting 


Sent from my phone using my finger & service provider


----------



## john90

Very strange, I ordered mine on Monday and one for brother late on Tuesday, both c120s with a 7 day leadtime, and both arrived today.


----------



## john90

Brothers c120 was upgraded to a c125.3 too


----------



## Rob74

I've got a tracking number for my replacement lance  hopeful it will be ok 

The service and attitude of the cleanstore is the most unacceptable I've ever suffered. 

I really would not recommend them to anybody, they are just a joke as far as I'm concerned  

Hope nobody else has problems 


Sent from my phone using my finger & service provider


----------



## pharmed

This is really disappointing, considering the excellent service I got!


----------



## BrummyPete

Ive ordered 3 times in the last month from them, great service everytime, hope you get it sorted mate 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## smiiithy

Hi guys,

I've ordered my Nilfisk C110 and it is due for delivery on Monday. I was wondering what suggestions for detergent there would be? I usually use Megs Gold Class for hand washing but have not washed with a power washer before.

Does anyone know how Meguiars Detailer Hyper Wash compares to Meguiars Detailer Shampoo Plus, TRIPLE QX Professional Wash And Wax or Normfest Wash & Drive High Gloss Shampoo?


----------



## FredSpencer

I've ordered this morning. They are showing 10+ in stock if anyone else wants one.


----------



## john90

john90 said:


> Just been delivered, not tried it yet but it has been upgraded to a C125.3 and looks like New
> 
> Hope you get sorted soon Rob


Just tried it today and hugely impressed, best PW I've ever used :thumbup:


----------



## dellwood33

Ordered one today when I found that my current PW would not start and was leaking like a sieve - Frost damage I suspect


----------



## Rob74

Replacement part turned up today so now I need it to stop snowing so I can try it  
Lets hope this is the end of my problems 


Sent from my phone using my finger & service provider


----------



## john90

Great news Rob :thumbup:


----------



## Floppy

Just ordered a C110 as the C120 wasn't in stock and at £35 delivered its worth a punt! Fingers crossed I don't have the leaking lance issue some of you guys have.


----------



## mike41

Mines arrived arrived yesterday,paperwork said grade A refurbished, but everything was still sealed in individual bags like it was new. Only the 2 nozzles appeared to have been used. Only had a quick shot due to the cold weather but it works fine and its powerful enough.


----------



## FredSpencer

Got an email from Cleanstore saying mine was delivered at 09.36 this morning. I live on my own and was out at work all day from before that time, so they couldn't have delivered it. Didn't leave a card either. Who's telling lies, Cleanstore or Citylink? Not impressed either way.


----------



## FredSpencer

Update:

My machine had been left with a neighbour. Why didn't Citylink leave a card saying so? Anyway, panic over. 

It is a grade B 110.3. Everything looks OK but it has a definite 'used' look to it.

Any chance of some decent weather?


----------



## dellwood33

My Nilfisk C110.3 arrived today without any problems.
Good communication all along the line from Cleanstore :thumb:
Checked the machine out & there isn't a mark on it & all accessories were present & correct. It was the X-Tra model with the wheels that was sent.
Just need the snow to clear & I will try it out


----------



## GaryH

As above, ordered yesterday & arrived this morning - just waiting to try it out at the weekend now. Good service so far, hopefully I won't experience any problems as others may have had.

Gary


----------



## BoroDave74

Thanks for the thread and advice guys; bought one and got a C125.3 too grade A. Immaculate condition, everything works. Changed my autobrite foam lance connector over from lavor to nilfisk easily. Works like a dream and really shows how low powered by last pressure washer was! Delivery was two days, so that was a pleasant surprise.


----------



## mike41

Used mine for the second time on tuesday. Water started spraying out the side of the lance,in the mid-section between the trigger and nozzle. I emailed Cleanstore (can only ring if its sales or technical?) describing the fault. Next day had a voice mail from them apologizing and promising a replacement lance asap. This arrived yesterday. Can't fault their customer service!!
:thumb::thumb:


----------



## Subc

Just Bought 2 Ewbank Steamers from Clean Store outstanding service and speed of delivery.


----------



## adamangler

just bought one as my first ever washer. very impressed, item eas like new, and 2 day delivery


----------



## adders

My C120 arrived 2 weeks after ordering it. Opened the box this morning and the casing is smashed at the bottom. Not happy! Will phone customer services tomorrow morning


----------



## FredSpencer

I've used mine today and everything seems to be working fine, although I forgot to try the nozzle some have had a problem with water squirting out of the side. Plenty of power using the refurbed Auto nozzle I bought as an extra, so I would recommend having one of those - can't really go wrong for a fiver. 

It's the first one I've ever had and was expecting more noise than there actually was - none of the neighbours came out to berate me so it can't have been too bad.


----------



## dellwood33

Used mine for the first time this morning - cleaning the drive & not the car 
All operated correctly, with no leaks & using both of the nozzles. I have ordered one of the refurb Car nozzles as well. 
We are supposed to be getting snow tonight, so I am going to hold out for a better day to wash the car & try out the foam lance :thumb:


----------



## mike41

I bought the auto nozzle too, well worth the £6 quid......has anybody tried the cranked one for underneath your car?


----------



## FredSpencer

mike41 said:


> I bought the auto nozzle too, well worth the £6 quid......has anybody tried the cranked one for underneath your car?


I've got one but didn't get round to trying it ..... that really translates as forgot! I'll try to remember next time.


----------



## dellwood33

Let us know how the angled one works - could be my next purchase, refurb of course.


----------



## BrummyPete

I bought the 90 degree bend accessory, works a treat on the arches and also found to be useful for the chassis, my car was on stands though so was easier to get underneath the car

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WelshC2

+2 for under chassis nozzle. get under sill, arches and also a nice angle on the roof


----------



## TJenkos

I think I am going to order one of these after the hose blew on my Halfords 1400 one. £15 for a 10M hose which would be nice but seems a nice excuse to upgrade from 70bar to 110bar.

Only consolation is that if I order that, the George keeps jumping into my basket!


----------



## Benlg81

Mine arrived today one day deliver as well

Is missing the main handle so ill email them now. Quick test though and all good


----------



## Copdodger2

Bought one works really well I just upgraded the hose to 10 mtr rubber ..


----------



## WelshC2

Benlg81 said:


> Mine arrived today one day deliver as well
> 
> Is missing the main handle so ill email them now. Quick test though and all good


mine was also missing the handle. Rang them and gave them a piece of my mind. received the lance the next day.

If anyone is buying one at first it may not be perfect as allready seem previously in the thread but the company will send out any replacements immediately and it comes with a 6 month warranty so not bad for the price


----------



## Decebal

john90 said:


> Just tried it today and hugely impressed, best PW I've ever used :thumbup:


Do you need to use the car nozzle? Is it necessary or can be used any of the nozzle provided in the package?


----------



## Guitarjon

Mine arrived on Tuesday. All there and looks decent. I will be trying it out on Saturday to check there are no leaks. Looks great value for money though providing it works ok!


----------



## FredSpencer

Decebal said:


> Do you need to use the car nozzle? Is it necessary or can be used any of the nozzle provided in the package?


You need to be careful with the standard nozzles. One is powerful enough to take your paint off so shouldn't be used near your car but I'm not sure about the other. The Auto nozzle (as they call it) gives a nice spread and is well worth the £4.99 for a refurbed one.


----------



## dellwood33

My Refurbed Car nozzle arrived today - may get to try it at the weekend :thumb:







[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## Guitarjon

I also ordered a kew/alto lance adapter from ebay so I should be able to give it a proper try with the snow foam too at the weekend.


----------



## pharmed

My under chassis nozzle turned up today. Looks new!


----------



## Guitarjon

pharmed said:


> My under chassis nozzle turned up today. Looks new!


Really wish i'd ordered this now. Gonna see what postage is. If it is reasonable I'll get one.


----------



## dellwood33

Just ordered one - £4.99 + £1.40 p&p :thumb:


----------



## Guitarjon

I've bought the chasis cleaner now. Almost bought the patio cleaner too but I just thought to my self how many times I used the karcher one... 0 times. 

I generally just use the normal end and brush the water away with a yard brush. It also put the delivery charge up an extra 5/6 quid.


----------



## dellwood33

The delivery charges are weird - I have ordered the 2 extra nozzles separately because it is cheaper than buying them together ?


----------



## Patr1ck

Just purchased one whoop whoop


----------



## pharmed

dellwood33 said:


> The delivery charges are weird - I have ordered the 2 extra nozzles separately because it is cheaper than buying them together ?


Yep... If you order separately the delivery works out cheaper :thumb:


----------



## smegal

Thanks for the heads up. I've just ordered one


----------



## Decebal

FredSpencer said:


> You need to be careful with the standard nozzles. One is powerful enough to take your paint off so shouldn't be used near your car but I'm not sure about the other. The Auto nozzle (as they call it) gives a nice spread and is well worth the £4.99 for a refurbed one.


Mine is on its way.


----------



## TJenkos

C110 ordered, George Wet vac ordered, under chassis nozzle ordered.


----------



## Decebal

I received my PW few days ago and it looks like new. No scratches or marks on it. I tried it and I have no leaks but now I have to see it at work. 

I wander how the people is protecting the PW from frost in the winter time?


----------



## FredSpencer

Decebal said:


> I wander how the people is protecting the PW from frost in the winter time?


Keep it indoors ..... lay it flat with a cushion on top and put your feet up.


----------



## dellwood33

Mine has been drained of water, including the hoses and is stored in a warm basement. :thumb: Kept the last one in the shed & it froze & broke it 
Karcher do kits which include a pipe for introducing anti-freeze into the power washer


----------



## Decebal

fredspencer said:


> keep it indoors ..... Lay it flat with a cushion on top and put your feet up.


lol!!


----------



## Decebal

dellwood33 said:


> Mine has been drained of water, including the hoses and is stored in a warm basement. :thumb: Kept the last one in the shed & it froze & broke it
> Karcher do kits which include a pipe for introducing anti-freeze into the power washer


That`s my problem I have a shed and I know it will freeze and i keep it indoors too. But if you cover it with something insulated to keep it worm?


----------



## Decebal

Just received my car nozzle(looks like new) and I cannot wait to test it. The weather is impossible for the moment to do that.


----------



## Decebal

TigerUK said:


> i came across te problem on my regular garden host, o ring got warped and let water through. these things are pretty important for keeping water stay inside the hoses.
> 
> it looks to me like that metal piece inside the lance was what cut it. So - although cleanstore are happy to fix this for you now - i think soonermor later the problem will arise again at a later date, refurb units have short warranties, so they may just charge you £10 for a new ring if you buy it fter;
> 
> I diddled about trying to look for a oring for my garden host - but then i jsut bought the cheapest hose spray end for £1 and took out it's oring
> 
> out of curiosity which unit did you buy? c110 or c120?


I just went to B&Q and I found the rings at the price of £1.28. I bought a set of it to have it just in case.


----------



## Subc

First Year I have ever kept my PW indoors still freezing in March "Bonkers"


----------



## Guitarjon

I'm going to sound stupid here but what could I cover it in to insulate it well? Unfortunatly it has to live outside.


----------



## dellwood33

I suppose you could use something along the lines of a tank insulating jacket :thumb:

http://www.diy.com/nav/build/insulation/hot-water-tank-jackets


----------



## james_death

In the states its common o fill it with antifreeze.


----------



## dellwood33

The yanks use RV antifreeze, rather than automotive.

Here is a link for a UK supplier :thumb:

http://www.marinemegastore.com/product-product-AFX_9_90760.htm


----------



## john90

Understairs cupboard here until warm enough to leave in the garage.


----------



## FredSpencer

I've used mine again today including the right angle nozzle for underneath. It quite surprised me how much extra force that nozzle produced, but good for the mucky areas underneath I guess.


----------



## dellwood33

I bought one of those from our favourite "Refurb" seller :thumb:
Hope to give it a try out tomorrow 

Same thing is £27.59 at Machine Mart !!!!


----------



## Guitarjon

I have used mine a couple of times in the last couple of weeks and I am really impressed for the money. Reading some of your experiences with regards to leaks I was a little worried but seems I got a good one!


----------



## FredSpencer

dellwood33 said:


> I bought one of those from our favourite "Refurb" seller :thumb:
> Hope to give it a try out tomorrow
> 
> Same thing is £27.59 at Machine Mart !!!!


That's ridiculous ..... unless it's gold plated. 



Guitarjon said:


> I have used mine a couple of times in the last couple of weeks and I am really impressed for the money. Reading some of your experiences with regards to leaks I was a little worried but seems I got a good one!


Was yours marked as an A or B grade? Mine was B, presumably because it had a slightly used look about it, although it does seem to be working perfectly.


----------



## Guitarjon

Not sure now, was it on the box or on the invoice. Didn't have a good look as I was too busy playing. The other half had swipes it into the recycling box before I could look.


----------



## FredSpencer

Guitarjon said:


> Not sure now, was it on the box or on the invoice. Didn't have a good look as I was too busy playing. The other half had swipes it into the recycling box before I could look.


It was on one of the documents. Not that it matters really, considering the price.


----------



## smegal

Did others receive the auto nozzle at the same time as the washer?


----------



## FredSpencer

smegal said:


> Did others receive the auto nozzle at the same time as the washer?


My two extra nozzles came in a separate box taped to the top of the PW box.


----------



## smegal

FredSpencer said:


> My two extra nozzles came in a separate box taped to the top of the PW box.


I'll have to see if my nozzle arrives soon then.


----------



## devitt

Just ordered one of these. Had 5 refurbs in stock at lunchtime and now only 2 left. Also ordered the auto nozzle though had to buy new as refurb nozzle were out of stock. Look forward to using it.


----------



## TJenkos

Received my C110 yesterday, grade B. No marks on it and all in one piece, super!


----------



## luke123

just ordered mine they have put the price up by £5.00


----------



## MK1Campaign

Argos have them for £54.99 at the moment for a new unit.

http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/7420315.htm


----------



## devitt

MK1Campaign said:


> Argos have them for £54.99 at the moment for a new unit.
> 
> http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/7420315.htm


I looked at that one on the argos website, but I didn't realise it was the same PW, a great price for new.

Already had a text from city link to say being delivered tomorrow, and that was with the standard free delivery which is good. Although email from Clean store said the auto nozzle will be coming separately. Hope its here for saturday as I am detailing a new car.


----------



## FredSpencer

devitt said:


> I looked at that one on the argos website, but I didn't realise it was the same PW, a great price for new.
> 
> Already had a text from city link to say being delivered tomorrow, and that was with the standard free delivery which is good. Although email from Clean store said the auto nozzle will be coming separately. Hope its here for saturday as I am detailing a new car.


Mine said it was separate as well but it was actually taped to the top of the PW box. Maybe that was done by City Link though. Hopefully yours will be the same.


----------



## devitt

Cheers Fred, lets hope so. Looking forward to using a pressure washer for the first time.


----------



## FredSpencer

devitt said:


> Cheers Fred, lets hope so. Looking forward to using a pressure washer for the first time.


It's easy and great fun .... wouldn't want to do it all day for a living though.


----------



## sxi ste

Back in stock!


----------



## smegal

smegal said:


> I'll have to see if my nozzle arrives soon then.


I queried my nozzle through the order system on the site. cleanstore called me to apologize and the auto nozzle arrived the next day. an excellent service!


----------

